# Slovak: Odborný garant



## amaguk

Prosím o pomoc pri hľadaní anglického ekvivalentu (alebo aspoň termínu, ktorý by bol dávala zmysel) k nášmu termínu "odborný garant" (myslím, že sa používa aj v češtine) v zmysle odborný garant projektu, výskumu...atď. 
Ďakujem!


----------



## Mišo

amaguk said:


> Prosím o pomoc pri hľadaní anglického ekvivalentu (alebo aspoň termínu, ktorý by bol dávala zmysel) k nášmu termínu "odborný garant" (myslím, že sa používa aj v češtine) v zmysle odborný garant projektu, výskumu...atď.
> Ďakujem!



Dobrý deň, ja Vám môžem poradiť len skrze slovník:

*consultee* 
→ 	odborný poradca
	 → 	konzultant

*referee* 
→ 	sudca
	 → 	referent
	 → 	rozhodca (v športe)
	 → 	expert
	 → 	rozhodca
	 → 	ručiteľ
	 → 	garant
	 → 	odborný znalec
	 → 	znalec, odborný


----------



## amaguk

Obnovujem toto vlákno a verím a dúfam, že mi budete vedieť niekto poradiť - stále sa mi totiž nepodarilo dopátrať sa k uspokojivému anglickému ekvivalentu. Vďaka!


----------



## winpoj

Tohle jsou těžké otázky, nejlepší by bylo asi takovou pozici co nejpřesněji definovat a zeptat se rodiláků, jak něčemu takovému říkají.

Kdybych neměl čas na ověřování, použil bych asi "technical supervisor", v případě vědeckého projektu "scientific supervisor".

Ještě že jste na nás nevytáhl taky gestora - to nechápu ani v češtině, jaký je rozdíl mezi garantem a gestorem...


----------



## amaguk

Ďakujem!
rodilák je výborný výraz 

vďaka za tipy, myslím, že ten technical/scientific, prípadne tiež academic supervisor je v mnohých kontextoch použiteľný aj zrozumiteľný. 
Vo vedeckej  oblasti (v USA) som sa stretla s termínom "principal investigator", ale myslim, ze sa to vzťahuje specificky na grantové projekty (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principal_investigator)

a čo je gestor netuším ani ja, takže na to sa radšej ani nepýtam


----------



## winpoj

Já mám dojem, že "principal investigator" se do češtiny často překládá jako "hlavní řešitel" (projektu). To nejspíš nebude totéž jako "odborný garant"; nevím to ale na 100%.


----------



## amaguk

Suhlasím, že je skôr "hlavný riešiteľ", vytiahla som to len ako príklad, že s týmto termínom som sa zatiaľ bežne stretla, ale s odborným garantom nie.

Možno sem nejaký zavíta - spolu s tým gestorom


----------



## boriszcat

Ale prosím ťa, čo vlastne robí ten garant? Keby som pochopil, možno by som mohol poradíť.


----------



## Azori

Z tejto stránky: http://www.saccme.sk/?m=11

Odborný garant je osoba zodpovedná za odbornú úroveň podujatia. Je to člen výboru odbornej spoločnosti, LF, SZU, pedagogický pracovník, príp. osoba týmito ľuďmi delegovaná. Zaručuje, že podujatie CME vyhovuje kritériám kvality stanoveným v pokynoch.

Povinnosti garanta:

osobne sa zúčastniť podujatia
zaznamenať dodržiavanie časového plánu, charakteru a obsahu prednášok
zhodnotiť úroveň odborného programu, záujem poslucháčov
zhodnotiť prínos pre prax
odoslať hodnotiacu správu o podujatí organizátorovi, ktorý ju odošle spolu s kópiou prezenčných listín (aj elektronická forma prezenčných listín) na SACCME do
1 mesiaca po skončení podujatia

A ešte z inej: 

Odborný garant je osoba, ktorá garantuje dodržiavanie kvality odborno-metodickej úrovne vzdelávacej aktivity a koordinuje činnosť jednotlivých lektorov. Odborný garant môže aj nemusí pôsobiť ako lektor.

Nemohol by to byť quality assurance manager?


----------



## boriszcat

Quality assurance mi pripomene skôr vyrobenie počitačov alebo niečo podobne. V tomto kontexte z tej stránky by som povedal asi *Project Coordinator*. Nikdy som nevidel v USA takú presnú určitú poziciu tak nie som si úplne istý.


----------

